
Learn, Apply, Teach, Repeat: Guidelines for Technical Learning - tndl
https://medium.com/@tindleaj/learn-apply-teach-repeat-guidelines-for-technical-learning-ad164a5f8abb
======
tndl
Something not discussed in too much detail here is the role of a mentor/mentee
relationship (either direction) and what that looks like for effective
learning. I've personally never had someone I'd consider a strong programming
mentor, but I'm wondering if there's anyone else here with that experience
that could share?

